# Napken Lake - The Full Report



## Mike Borger (Aug 3, 2014)

The full story is now up on my recent trip to Napken. As mentioned earlier all in all it was a good one, with the notable exception being the ferocious bugs and the stifling heat. Lots of big fish though, lots of laughs, and a nice camp.

More importantly the D-Man, Adam Dempsey discovered a bizarre new pattern and also caught an absolutely gigantic pike, the biggest fish of his life. There's a really great story surrounding this catch and new "pattern" which I'm sure you'll get a kick out of.









Check it out, 

Cheers, Mike









http://www.canadafishingguide.net/na...-pike-walleye/


----------

